

The hacker method for game publishing: band together - tripngroove
http://www.theindiebundle.com/

======
tripngroove
These guys are killing it. A variety of quality game content, bundled, cheap,
and well marketed on the web, via platforms like steam and email (I open their
newsletter every time it shows up, which says something about how they
connected with me as a customer). Just when I was feeling that pc gaming was
dead, this kind of distribution (steam especially) is reinvigorating the
platform in a way that makes a lot of business sense.

Another great example: steam shows me a game that's 18 months old for 10% of
the original retail price, I buy it on their platform and instantly
download/install it on a whim and in one step, and I'm a happy customer. I
never would have purchased it if they hadn't dumped it in my lap... but when I
can get at least a few hours of (perhaps questionably good?) entertainment and
new gaming experiences for the price of a pint or two of micro, that B-game I
wouldn't otherwise have purchased starts to look more attractive.

